
What I’ve Learned From Programming In Lisp - drm237
http://www.martincmartin.com/blog/?p=76
======
tel
I learned that using code as data is more powerful than anyone who hasn't used
Lisp can understand. Unfortunately, most languages make it a pain in the ass.

I long for macros almost every time I program something in Python.

------
tx
I learned that having a powerful cross-platform standard library was more
invaluable than I previously thought. :-)

------
systems
I learned I lean toward being a purist.

I learned that uniformity in good (by uniformity I mean the everything is a
list feature).

I also learned that if you are mildly obsessive compulsive, (counting) the
brackets will drive you crazy, and you will just give up.

Which led me to learn that if a language achieve type uniformity without
syntax uniformity, it will be awesome, it will have all the goodness of lisp
but with more forgiving syntax

------
tac-tics
A local lisp implementation in my community saved an entire boatful of
drowning puppies! Lisp is awesome!

------
gibsonf1
I learned that coding in Lisp is almost as enjoyable as designing Architecture
(the building kind).

------
henning
i think Smalltalk was more of a mindfuck than Lisp.

